# Warts, Limps, and everything else!



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Just looking for some sobering advice. Bear w/ me it's a little long winded. 

1. Mac has the Papilloma Virus - Dog Warts. We noticed his first few a month ago. They are the benign type that pups get due to a weaker immune system than an adult dog. So far some have come and gone, but they are still coming. Usually they form around the mouth, but most of them have been on his feet (b/w the toes, lower leg, and even on the bottom of his foot b/w his pads) and one inside his ear, thus far! Just this week noticed one under his chin and one forming right below his nose above his mouth. They are ugly grotesque things, but they usually form and fall off w/n a month or less, that or he bits them off (although huge one b/w his toes won't go away). They don't really hurt (unless broken open during play due to location or he bits at them), but they due seem to irritate him due to interfering w/ his walking/running. Only thing you can do is let him go through it and fall off from what vet has told us, or do a local anesthetic and cut them off. We are going w/ the latter as there's no point in having vet remove as new ones are still forming, and he also has a heart murmur so can't anesthetize until he grows out of it or EKG is performed to rule out any issues. So LONG story (sorry) short, is there anything that one can do to help cure these (topical therapies - been using wound flush and polysporin), I haven't found much for treatment of these things online?

2. This may (I'm really hoping) be related to the above. Not so much when walking, but when off leash, Mac seems to gallop w/ a limp. I find it hard to tell if it's from the front legs or the back. I've tried manipulating and no pain (other than when touching warts), but he certainly isn't all that fast even when running (especially for a V), and I'm thinking/hoping it's the warts, but I can't really tell. Only way to know for sure per vet is ex-ray's, but both parents hip/elbow scores were excellent. So was wondering if any technique in regards to testing as to joint/muscle issues in the leg to help maybe rule out issues in this regard or move forward w/ ex-rays?

***side note - he's only 6.5 months, so not sure if I'm being a little overly critical of his running skills. I know he won't be any Usain Bolt at this age, but was thinking maybe Ben Johnson w/o the steroids? 

Much appreciate any help/advice....expensive little ******* Mac he is!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Like a bazillion kids, my son went through a phase of getting warts. The same process you describe in appearance to falling off; however, like you, I didn't like the sight of them. Something about the word 'wart' makes us all go yuck Anyway, I used a product called Silver Cure. Worked beautifully! I had no luck w/ the harsh chemicals, but Silver Cure was effective & quick. Topical. I understand colloidal silver to be safe for dogs, even pregnant ones in smaller amounts. As always, any suggestion should be run by your vet 1st, but I would be fine using it on my dogs.

Hmm. At 6.5 months, Mac is old enough to run like wind without a limp. If you feel comfortable that he is not in any pain & are certain of no potential injury, then you may want to see if you can get rid of the wart before moving on to other diagnostics. If it nags at you due to any doubt, then I would proceed with the x-rays. A piece of mind is often worth the expense, IMO. I sure hope Mac gets some relief soon! Let us know how it goes. Best wishes [/color][/color]


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Google: Dog warts 

Causes of Dog Warts
Warts are caused by a type of virus called Papillomavirus (PV). Canine warts are transmitted by direct contact with an infected dog or with the virus in the dog's environment. Papillomavirus can only be spread among dogs, not to humans or other house pets. 

Dogs that are infected usually have a weak or immature immune system; that is why most infected dogs are puppies and younger dogs whose immune systems are still immature.

=========================================

Home Remedies for Dog Warts
If your dog has viral papillomas, you may want to try the following simple home remedies to speed up recovery: 

Castor Oil 

Castor oil is commonly used to cure warts. It works by softening the growths and reducing irritation. Apply a small amount of castor oil directly to the warts several times a day. 

Vitamin E Oil 

Vitamin E oil is another handy home remedy for canine warts. Simply puncture a capsule of vitamin E and apply it directly to the warts 2 to 3 times a day, for 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragment Kelly. I'll look for the Silver Cure and see what works. The warts are definitley affecting his "best looking dog in the world status"...ha. In terms of the limp/speed....good newws. Today we met a Collie/Lab Cross and they had a blast running around....Mac had his fast shoes on....also I found a wart on one of his pads...so I'm thiking that's the reason....plus he's not all legs like most V's....he's built like a truck like his dad moreso...think I just get worked up sometimes.


Datacan much appreciate it. Been using the polysporin w/ vitamin E for that reason. The castor oil have yet to try, buthave read about it. Problem is it takes up to a month from infection before warts show so it's hard to know where he might have been infected, plus means he would have been only 5 months, so even weaker immune system. 

Again, much appreciate the respones!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mac got PV from other dogs and his immune system is a little low. 
I never thought about it. Googled it. Thanks for the post. 

Hope his immune sys. catches up soon.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This too shall pass. He's still very much a baby, and just needs some time.


----------

